# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Bussivideoita TKL:n busseista

## jtm

Olen jo pitkään tiennyt, että Tkl:n busseista on pari videota mutta päätin nyt laittaa linkkejä: 

#214: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbQpi...eature=related

Ex. Tkl #208: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkuGb...eature=related

Laitan sitten videon Ex. Tkl #339, kun opin käyttämään uutta puhelinta, mutta tosin se on sisältä kuvattu mutta moottori kuuluu tosi hyvin ja se on Tallinnassa kuvattu.

----------

